# Cách chăm sóc da mùa Hè: Tạm biệt làn da đổ dầu



## nusy (24/5/18)

Làn da vào mùa Hè thường xuyên bị đổ dầu gây ra hiện tượng nhờn rít, khó chịu.
Đối với những ngày nắng nóng, làn da sẽ tiết ra nhiều dầu và bã nhờn hơn bình thường. Đây cũng là nguyên nhân gây ra mụn khi các lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn nếu không được làm sạch. Vì thế, để bảo vệ làn da, bạn cần tìm hiểu ngay một số cách chăm sóc da cần thiết cho mùa Hè.

*1. SỬ DỤNG SỮA RỬA MẶT CHO DA DẦU*
Sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu sẽ có những thành phần giúp cuốn trôi đi lớp dầu, bụi bẩn, làm sạch lỗ chân lông. Bên cạnh đó, làn da sẽ trong tình trạng thông thoáng suốt cả ngày và hạn chế được lượng dầu tiết ra. Hiện tại, các sản phẩm này rất phổ biến, giá thành rất linh động. Vì thế, bạn sẽ dễ dàng kiếm được sản phầm hợp với da và ngân sách. Bước chăm sóc da này là vô cùng quan trọng nên bạn tuyệt đối không được bỏ qua.





*2. CHỌN ĐÚNG KEM DƯỠNG ẨM*
Làn da tiết dầu là báo hiệu cho sự thiếu ẩm. Chính vì thế, sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm sẽ giúp làn da trở nên khô thoáng, dễ chịu. Ngoài ra, facial oil cũng phát huy tác dụng trong việc cấp ẩm cho da. Các sản phẩm này sẽ cung cấp lipid (chất béo), giúp da tăng sự đàn hồi và vẻ căng mượt. Khi sử dụng, bạn chỉ nên thoa vừa đủ lượng kem hoặc dầu để tránh gây nhờn rít cho da.




*3. SỬ DỤNG TONER CẤP NƯỚC*
Trong bước chăm sóc da, việc cấp nước cho da là vô cùng cần thiết. Một số toner có khả năng cấp nước rất hiệu quả, đồng thời giúp da ngậm nước tốt hơn. Thông thường, loại toner này phù hợp với tất cả loại da. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên đọc kỹ thành phần và tránh những sản phẩm có cồn khô (drying alcohol) .

Nếu làn da bị đổ dầu nhiều, bạn có thể sử dụng toner thay thế cho kem dưỡng ẩm.




*4. TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT 1 – 2 LẦN/ TUẦN*
Tẩy tế bào chết sẽ cuốn trôi vi khuẩn, bã nhờn, lớp vẩy chết trên da. Việc này đóng góp trong việc làm sạch lỗ chân lông, giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng hơn. Ngoài ra, khi không còn bã nhờn, lỗ chân lông sẽ thu nhỏ lại giúp làn da trở nên mịn màng và đều màu hơn. Đặc biệt, tẩy tế bào còn làm sạch da khi “giải quyết” được mụn đầu đen, mụn cám, mụn ẩn…




*5. SỬ DỤNG MẶT NẠ THAN HOẠT TÍNH HOẶC MẶT NẠ ĐẤT SÉT 1 – 2 LẦN/TUẦN*
Than hoạt tính và mặt nạ đất sét có khả năng hút dầu, mang đến làn da khô thoáng. Một số mặt nạ còn hỗ trợ việc trị mụn rất tốt. Vì thế, thù sẵn mặt nạ than hoạt tính hoặc mặt nạ đất sét sẽ giúp bạn làm sạch da, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, lấy đi bã nhờn và trị mụn.

Tuy nhiên, một lưu ý là bạn chỉ nên thoa mặt nạ ở những vùng da tiết ra dầu hoặc vùng chữ T, tránh sử dụng cho cả khuôn mặt. Vì nếu làn da không phải da dầu, loại mặt nạ này có thể làm khô da.




*6. HẠN CHẾ TRANG ĐIỂM*
Một cách chăm sóc da khác vào mùa Hè là hạn chế trang điểm. Những lớp trang điểm sẽ gây bí da, đồng thời khí hậu nóng nực sẽ khiến da tiết ra dầu. Vào thời điểm này, lớp trang điểm cũng dễ bị nhoè.

Nếu việc trang điểm là thực sự cần thiết, bạn nên sử dụng các sản phẩm kiềm dầu như: kem lót kiềm dầu, phấn phủ kiềm dầu, kem chống nắng kiềm dầu… Ngoài ra, cuối ngày, bạn cần tẩy trang thật sạch để bã nhờn hay bụi bẩn không cần đọng lại ở lỗ chân lông.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

